# Fox poo ... why does it smell so bad ?



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

You may have read about Toffee having a roll in some fox poo and the fun I had getting rid of the stink (three baths and half a lemon)

Dog poo , cow poo , they smell bad enough but one bath will sort out that pong ... so why is it that fox poo reeks so badly & is so hard to get rid of ?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

They usually crap on boundaries of their territory,often on top of a mound of grass or earth...the point being that they want others to know they've marked there...no point if it 'aint stinky.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I get that , but what makes it so resiliently stinky ?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Mese said:


> I get that , but what makes it so resiliently stinky ?


The smell tis nasty tho. mine used to use it as perfume


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Mese said:


> I get that , but what makes it so resiliently stinky ?


Yours would stink if you ate earthworms,rotten carcases,and the odd blackberry...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Dead rotting fish smells worse!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

tomato ketchup is supposed to get rid of the stink I've never tried it so don't really know but a lot of whippet people swear by it.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Freyja said:


> tomato ketchup is supposed to get rid of the stink I've never tried it so don't really know but a lot of whippet people swear by it.


*A million years ago man found by striking two flints together you could make fire.
A few thousand years ago he discovered that by following certain stars he could navigate the seas.*

*But how the HELL did somebody discover that ketchup gets rid of the stink of crap!!!...*


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, To you and me it smells disgusting, but, to any dog ever born it is the nearest to Nirvana that they will get. wayne.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

I've used the ketchup remedy on Ozzy. After he rolled in it every body we walked past said "oh dear, glad its not mine" all I can say is I'm glad we didn't have to get in the car to drive back home.







:yikes:

this was the offending mess and it worked, using gloves work the ketchup into the fox poop really well, rinse off, I was left with a westie with a pink patch. I then re-washed him in his blue shampoo and this removed the pink tinge and left his coat soft and smelling lovely again.

It REALLY does work. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Wonder if its the vinegar in the ketchup?


----------

